# Ghostbusters: Film inspirierte Fast-Food - Gruselige Burger und mehr



## Knusperferkel (10. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Film inspirierte Fast-Food - Gruselige Burger und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters: Film inspirierte Fast-Food - Gruselige Burger und mehr


----------



## Zaepfle (10. Juli 2016)

Dann kann ja Mc Don endlich seine Burger unter einem Motto verkaufen ^^


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Juli 2016)

Der Burger sieht aus wie gegessen und wieder ausgekotzt, passt also perfekt zum neuen Ghostbusters.


----------



## TheSinner (10. Juli 2016)

Das größte Problem mit diesem Artikel für mich ist die Tatsache, dass dabei abstoßende und Brechreiz erregende Bilder verlinkt sind. Damit sind explizit nicht die Lebensmittel gemeint...


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2016)

Ob das Essen so schmeckt wie die Trailer rüberkommen ^^


----------

